# BSOD Windows 7 x64 0x0000001e



## kalashnikov (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I have recently purchased a new computer, and I am experiencing problems with BSOD. I have had about five occur in the last few days. Most of the time, it occurs after I play GTA4 for some time. When I exit the game, I see the desktop for a second and then the computer BSODs. At first, I thought it was related to old graphics drivers, so I cleaned out all the ati drivers with Driver Sweeper and reinstalled the latest ones. However it then occured again, after about 1 hr of GTA4. I exited and the computer went to BSOD.

I will post as much information as I can about my problem.

System Specs:

OS - Windows 7 x64 (original OS, full retail)
Age of system - Approx 2 weeks, maybe less.
Age of OS installation - This is the first install
CPU - Core i7 950 @ 3.07 GHz - I have done no overclocking.
Video Card - 2X Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870s in crossfire
Motherboard - ASUS P6X58D-E
PSU - XFX 850W

Speedfan Temperatures at Idle :

System - 30C
CPU - 27C
AUX - 32C
The Core Temps are all mid 30s.

HD Tune Hard drive Temps at Idle:

Kingston 128 GB ssd - 31C
Samsung 1.5TB hdd - 22C

I am not quite sure how to post GPU temps from in game, but I remember playing GTA4 for about 30 mins, and checking the temperatures with ATI Overdrive. They read 83C and I had the impression they were possibly increasing. Also, the speed of the video card fans was only at about 25-35%, I would have thought the speed would increase more to bring the temperatures down...

I have attached the zip file requested in the BSOD posting instructions.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Graphics drivers blamed for this BSOD. As you said - the drivers are fully up to date, so therefore we are looking at some other issue.

Crossfire set ups can really cause some nasty glitches, so for now I recommend you take one card out and see if that solves the problem. If not, swap it for the other card.

83C is high, but not danger level for graphics cards. What are their idle temps?

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Jan  1 03:05:00.436 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:01:35.529
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VidSchiProcessDpcCompletedPacket+3a5 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## kalashnikov (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Reventon,

Thanks for your prompt reply, I will now try what you suggested, trying the cards one at a time.

The idle temps for my graphics cards, according to ATI Overdrive, are:

Card one: 48C
Card two: 0C - hmmm, very odd. It says Temp is 0C, Activity 0%, Fan speed 20%.

Also for card two it says the GPU clock is 000Mhz and the Memory clock is 000Mhz...

I will try running a game and checking the numbers during gameplay, then I will try the cards one by one.

Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

kalashnikov said:


> Card one: 48C
> Card two: 0C - hmmm, very odd. It says Temp is 0C, Activity 0%, Fan speed 20%.
> 
> Also for card two it says the GPU clock is 000Mhz and the Memory clock is 000Mhz...


I wouldn't trust the numbers it reports at any stage then...

See how each card goes on it's own.


----------



## kalashnikov (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I tested each card individually. Both are working fine. I did not however play GTA 4 for an hour just to see if it would BSOD, is that worth doing? Both cards seem to be functioning normally.

What steps should I take now? If the problem isn't fixed I will take it back to the shop soon, hopefully they can fix it.

Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

kalashnikov said:


> I did not however play GTA 4 for an hour just to see if it would BSOD, *is that worth doing?*


Yes.


----------

